# Your Ebay/paypal Purchases To Fund "anti-state" News Org?



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

I have followed James Corbett ever since about 2008 when I first ran across him and taken the *Corbett Report* for about as many years. Namely because he is more diligent than any other "alternative" news source/researcher that I'm aware of, so for the most part I can trust what he says is *at least* grounded in some fact and where not, he makes it clear he's making guesses based on circumstantial evidence.

I rarely get to keep up with him lately because I'm just too busy, but while eating lunch I watched his latest podcast and man oh man, it's a good one. It's 20 minutes and probably not something that will interest most of you, but if you're into trying to follow the real news behind the facade the mainstream fakers like FAUX and their liberal cohorts throw at us, you will want to watch it. eBay/PayPal billionaire Pierre Omidyar is doing like many billionaires do and trying to get up to his eyeteeth in global powertics, trying to be counted among the "elite movers and shakers" that supposedly guide world governments, politics, and global economics. 






The ebay connection starts around 6 minutes or so and listen to the BS of PP co-founder Max Levchin whom I consider to be a closet Trotskyite (just my loose opinion could be totally wrong) what a gas these buffoons are and just another reason I detest PP (and Google! yes I realize it's a YT video owned by Google but I don't have to like it!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

My solution was to just turn off the news and worry about my family and trying to support them. Trying to live right and thank God for all his blessings and knowing all is ok when serving God and thankful I was born in America and was able to serve in two branches of the military ( weather I support today's actions or not ). I believe that everything will support something we don't agree with in some shape form or fashion. What can we do about it? I guess give up all form of technology and live like a caveman. 
God
Family
Country
Tony Clements 
US Army
USAFR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> ... What can we do about it? ...



We can stick our heads in the sand so that there is eventually no opposition to them and just get it over with in our lifetimes. Mainly my post was intended to make people aware of the connections that ebay and PP have to these possible, if not probable, nefarious activities so they can make informed decisions. "Informed" decisions cannot be made by ostriches.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

Understand completely. Just trying to keep my blood pressure from going through the roof.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

I know what you mean. I stopped watching FAUX news and all the rest years ago. When I am at my parents house etc. and they have it on, it no longer makes my blood boil. I am actually entertained by it and that's now how I view it - as pure entertainment by disinformation entertainers. Once you get get passed being pissed, it's actually fun to watch.

There's something to be said for just knowing what is going on (or even knowing that you don't know versus thinking you do), even if you can't change it. It helps me anyway, it may not work for others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

Always got msnbc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2014)

Now you ARE talking great entertainment. When we had TV (we don't even have it now we just watch movies from Amazon/Netflix and DVD etc.) I used to switch it on once or twice a month and get a few laughs. If it wasn't something making me sick it was usually truly funny. We're probably more alike, you and I, than different. Whether true or not I respect your opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

We don't have a tv either. Gillian's island , Andy Griffith show , old westerns and maybe some ladies reruns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 9, 2014)

I didn't watch the video, I may later when I have some time, but I'll agree with being sick of the rubbish put out by mainstream "news" media.

I don't want sensationalism. I don't want false information. I don't want entertainment. I want real news and I want the truth. I want our liberal society to wake up and realized the value of hard work, to stop asking for handouts and expecting everything be given to them. I want politicians who actually serve this country and its people, not ones who seek out whoever is going to bribe and influence them the most. And I definitely think we need less government and less government control.

After talking about it occasionally for over a year, we ended up ditching cable back at the end of June and now wonder why we waited so long. We're very happy we did. We watch movies and TV shows we've got on DVD and also stream video from Amazon Prime - just hook the laptop up to the TV and we're good to go for watching it on a nice screen. We're much happier not having cable in the house. We don't even have over the air channels and are happy not having them either!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jan 9, 2014)

Football is all that I watch anymore. The so-called news is nothing more than a recitation contest reading the daily talking points given to them. I have distrusted TV "news" since I came home from Nam and found that the talking heads were feeding the American public a line crap. Now the biggest talking points are for the non existent global climate hoax. I read most of the earliest papers on which most of the current climate assumptions are based and they were by second rate researchers doing third rate research. And they were paid in most cases by the socialist that want UN control of resources. ... and I rant... I don't think anything can be done, but our grand kids are going to live in a planned society where everything not required will be forbidden.

And the elitist will be our controllers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

What can you do? Hit them where it hurts, the wallet. I just started using PP again. Guess it will be money orders, darn it. I don't believe in left or right wing I think they are 2 sides of the same coin working to divide and conquer through hot button issues while they sneak truly devastating laws through (indefinite detention). Darn it Kevin you got me started. I believe our best shot is breaking up the 2 party system by voting in lots of well researched independents.
No TV for me either. News makes me mad.

Didn't Jefferson say something to the point of we need a revolution about every 30 years just to keep the politicians straight.

These are just my opinions though.

The news now uses TMZ as a source? WT...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 9, 2014)

A few things that I do: I skim through the Drudge report http://www.drudgereport.com/ , Tune in Fox news (Megyn Kelley="the Kelly Files" is kickin' some prime time butt), and I pay attention to the sponsors of the lamestream media news shows....and buy something else. The Nielsen Ratings and product sales figures mean more than you may think. It's not much, but it's what I can do, for sure!


----------



## RBcarving (Jan 9, 2014)

I have followed politics a long time. I have come to a simple conclusion of reality. If we were to boycott all persons, businesses, manufacturers, actors, etc....that have ties to powered position that we do not support, we should just dig a hole and stand in it....as that is all that remains. Just be sure not to use a shovel made in China.

Brad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2014)

Seems to me that our tax money funds plenty a stuff that I do not approve of. For example 20 billion to Egypt- I personally hate giving people that hate me my money. 
I do not watch the news and have not for 5 years. I read the news and that is bad enough. As far as which station or news source is tellin the truth- hell that is easy NOT one DAMN one- they all are driven by THEIR agenda. Global warming- How are you folks in the midwest and the east liken it so far with the record low temps............... Thats my news for the day........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2014)

I think most of us have a love hate relationship with Fleece bay and PP. I refuse to sell on Fleece bay any more. Not only are they anti everything redneck they charge too much. I simply have not found a good alternative to PP. The best way to keep them from getting a piece of every transaction is to keep a positive balance on your account that way the vendor you are paying does not pay a fee. Most of my sales here on WB are paid for using PP I simply leave that money on my account for things I want to purchase.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> I think most of us have a love hate relationship with Fleece bay and PP. I refuse to sell on Fleece bay any more. Not only are they anti everything redneck they charge too much. I simply have not found a good alternative to PP. *The best way to keep them from getting a piece of every transaction is to keep a positive balance on your account that way the vendor you are paying does not pay a fee.* Most of my sales here on WB are paid for using PP I simply leave that money on my account for things I want to purchase.




How does that work?
Every sale I have though my website, I pay PayPal fees(you the buyer probably doesn't). Only way around a PayPal fee is to send the money as a "gift'.(friends and family or whatever they call it now).
I simply don't know of another method to receive payment from the 99.99999% of the people that do not want to mail me a check or money order(trust me, I'd rather have the income then give it to PayPal)......all ears though!




Want to get your 'short ones' curled? We(US Gubernment) borrow money to pay the bills from China, and then we turn around and give the Chinese 'aide'! WT....? Does that make sense?





Scott (stir stir stir stir, out comes a turd) B


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe I am wrong but I think when someone pays me with funds they have on their account I am not charged a fee. Sometimes when I sell blanks there is a fee sometimes not, I thought that was the difference.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> Maybe I am wrong but I think when someone pays me with funds they have on their account I am not charged a fee. Sometimes when I sell blanks there is a fee sometimes not, I thought that was the difference.


 I know if I choose to send money to " family and friends " it doesn't charge you. If I choose " for services or goods" it charges you. Correct me if I'm wrong on the latter part of that statement


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2014)

The seller always pays the fees, unless it is sent as to family or friends. Used to e-checks were free but I think they take a piece of that now too.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

E


Kevin said:


> The seller always pays the fees, unless it is sent as to family or friends. Used to e-checks were free but I think they take a piece of that now too.


everybody is my friend or family


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 10, 2014)

My website doesn't know the difference between 'family-n-friends' and 'goods-n-services'....and if I remember correctly, I am not offered the choice for you to pick during checkout.

Scott (seller always pays fees...correct) B


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2014)

You, as a seller, do not have the choice. Only the one sending the payment.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

If your website is set up with a paypal option it is for good and services but if someone just uses pp site to " send money" they have an option


----------

